# Haralson



## CharlesH (Oct 17, 2004)

Well my opening morning was uneventful, between three hunters no deer were seen, that evening i got to watch 5 turkeys cross some creek bottoms and i saw 2 does feeding at 90 yards.  Why couldn't it be a doe day  :  OH well in a few weeks.  I did hear of a nice big bodied 10 pt being killed, i'm just not sure where at.

One of our members saw a lot of deer right behind where i hunt, but i 'll wait for him to fill you in, i don't want to take away any of his glory.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Oct 17, 2004)

I killed an 8pt. that feild dressed 160.


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 17, 2004)

Congradulations....where do you hunt in Haralson?


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Charles - He Hunts With Me Off Morgan Road...*

160 Pounds is a brute in Haralson County -- Here's Crazy Horse's deer...


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice deer and yes that is a brute, mine last year dressed out at 154 and that was big.
Tom i'd say all that supplemental feeding ya'll are doing is paying off.  So where's that 10pt you had pictures of i felt sure i'd be seeing you with it??


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 17, 2004)

Need to get the picture scanned - I have an 8 pointer too now that's a good un' -- I think that deer Crazy Horse shot was headin' my way when he cut me off


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 17, 2004)

That's the way it always seems to work out   Maybe you can get one of them


----------



## Crazy Horse (Oct 18, 2004)

*cut off*

HT. he was comming from you thanks for letting him go.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 18, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have taken that little nap


----------



## Mac (Oct 18, 2004)

*This week end in Haralson  "Indian Lakes"*

I saw "11"  including a couple of small bucks.

Club member:  GeaLSU,  saw 24 or 25 in 3 sittings. 7 or 8 different bucks,  I' ll let him give the details.


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Oct 24, 2004)

my son got him a four point this morning over in corinth, guess he just couldn't let walk


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 24, 2004)

*Congrats to your son...*

Meat in the freezer and a buck for him this season


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Oct 25, 2004)

that's it huntin tom but he's 18 now so he's old enough to learn not to shoot everything that moves in my opinion


----------

